

YouTomb by MIT - nreece
http://youtomb.mit.edu/

======
brandonkm
This is a pretty novel idea, only a matter of time before someone did
something like this.

------
Jesin
Nice. I wonder, how long until someone sues them?

~~~
andreyf
They seem to have thought of that - they don't provide the accused clips, only
screen shots ("snippets") of the videos they are linking to.

